# How to print out Color Separation from Photoshop CS4



## Kingsmen (Apr 23, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I need your help. I did color separation thru channels in photoshop but I can't figure out how to print out the the separate colors.

Printer: Epson 3000

Rip Software: none

*******I tried printing the White Under base but came out full color, I'm using transparency film......


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Convert to CMYK to get the separations options under colour management in the printer box.
You can install a postscript printer - try PDFCreator, that'll give you a file to view.
D


----------



## Kingsmen (Apr 23, 2008)

Convert to cmyk after or before color separation?


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Well before obviously! 
What time is it in Ca? Shouldn't you be in bed?


----------



## Kingsmen (Apr 23, 2008)

LOL, Im a night owl.......can you download that pdf creator from somewhere?


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

are you wanting to print 4 color or spot (simulated) process?

there was a good thread with some good links last week about sim process, do a search.
ryonet has a pretty good video on youtube that was mentioned in that thread


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

PDFCreator - SourceForge.net: PDFCreator


----------



## Xhair (Feb 25, 2012)

Im trying to print out separations using photoshop cs4 through the quikseps process, but when i click the print button the screen and transfer options are greyed out which means i cant select my angles and shape etc as the box does not come up, it has been said that adobe got rid of the halftone output on cs5, so that is why i bought cs4 specfically, my printer is a epson b1100 series a3 printer. Any help out there


----------



## candimantint (Jul 11, 2007)

Isn't there an option in quickseps that lets you print without rip. You should just push a button and it separate in to files. ready to print


----------



## Xhair (Feb 25, 2012)

yeah that works ok its just some of the other processes need specific lines, angles etc on the program thats where the screen button doesnt work. Im probably going to just save those jobs as a dcs file and output through corel


----------

